# New here..TT Tomorrow



## carin4rose (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

New here.. TBH...been lurking a bit. I have had Graves for over 2 years. My endo and my surgeon agree this is best for me. I also happen to be in the lucky 20% who also have it effect the eyes so surgery is my only option. I have been on methimazole went in a short remission and it when it came back it hit me harder...so even though right at this moment my labs are showing the meds have again got my thyroid "normal" my endo says she bets if i went off the drugs it would come back again..what this means is I am to start on my synthroid day after surgery because it's "normal" there should not be a thyroid dump...Reading here is helping my nerves...any advice...and any well wishes would be fab!! Thanks again...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck!

The surgery is usually quite easy...afterwards it can take some time to straighten all your hormones out, but it will be better in higher long run.

If you have any specific questions, let us know and we'll be happy to help out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome and wishing you all the best. You are wise to have chosen the surgery!

What is being done for your eyes? Hopefully you are seeing a Board Certified Ophthalmologist?

Let us know how you are doing when you are able.


----------



## carin4rose (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome  Today is the day..I totally trust my surgeon I hear from everyone she is the best... I am seeing a Board Certified Ophthalmologist...they won't touch my eyes till they level out...guessing my surgery will help with that yes? For now I have prisms in my lenses...i will be having surgery at some point to correct the damage that Graves has done to all muscles in my eyes not to mention my cataracts. Time to take my second shower with my special soap and head out...talk with ya when i can


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Prayers for a great outcome!


----------

